# When will anime become Politically Correct?



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 13, 2020)

On certain places people believe anime is already, or already has, become sanitized and made politically correct according to western standards. There was that one anime recently that had an aborted run half way through that had a non-binary character, and people on twitter keep getting outraged whenever an anime has a character with big breasts at this point. Not to mention the censorship from Sony and Funimation as of late. 

I've also heard of some anime with western feminist undertones, but I can't recall the names of them off the top of my head. You guys think anime has been successfully westernized or will be in the near future?


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 13, 2020)

If there is going to be any censorship, it will be on China - one of the most important markets for anime. Laws there PROHIBIT depicting on TV/streaming anything sexual (big tits, nudity etc.), homosexuality, 'superstition', gore, anti-government themes (terrorism etc.).


----------



## L50LasPak (Oct 13, 2020)

I think Japanese and Western culture just have different taboos so frankly, I would say the answer is "never". The mainstream stuff may become more dialed back, but people complain that the mainstream stuff is for stupid normies or whatever anyway, so I really don't see this changing any time soon.


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 13, 2020)

It would be interesting to see how the genre changes with that. Eastern story telling is character based, and Western story telling is plot based. This Western animation can afford to have bland plastic progressive characters more than Eastern stories can.


----------



## Captain Fitzbattleaxe (Oct 13, 2020)

I don't think the genre as a whole will ever become politically correct, but I wouldn't be surprised if the dubs of some shows will become politically correct as a marketing gimmick in a couple of years.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 13, 2020)

There's  many efforts to bring western thought to Japan, and it seems to be making progress (largely among younger woman).  The huffington post and buzzfeed are consistently featured on Twitter's trending (which is a big deal since nearly everyone in twitter uses twitter as much as Trump).
I think anime fans will be more open to western thought and dogma than Japan's aging population.  Japan as a whole country will remain more conservative, but thats because of its older population remaining around for so long, even if the younger generations become more progressive.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 13, 2020)

Japan is a different country with a different culture and anime is always first and foremost made for a Japanese audience, so I just don't see it going "woke" in the way western media has, why would Japan give a single shit what a bunch of Americans are whining about on Twitter? 

That said US publishers are definitely going woke and will try to make dubs as woke as they can under the guise of "localization" as I'm already starting to see leftist weebs trying to normalize it as like this for example

So dubs may be history, which is really too bad as I've always enjoyed a good dub, but I can also very easily live with watching everything subbed.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 13, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> There's  many efforts to bring western thought to Japan, and it seems to be making progress (largely among younger woman).  The huffington post and buzzfeed are consistently featured on Twitter's trending (which is a big deal since nearly everyone in twitter uses twitter as much as Trump).
> I think anime fans will be more open to western thought and dogma than Japan's aging population.  Japan as a whole country will remain more conservative, but thats because of its older population remaining around for so long, even if the younger generations become more progressive.



Don't see any evidence for it trending among younger women. I would believe the HuffPo and Buzzfeed trending on twitter though (but what articles)?


----------



## Hypnopedosnake2 (Oct 13, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> There's  many efforts to bring western thought to Japan, and it seems to be making progress (largely among younger woman).  The huffington post and buzzfeed are consistently featured on Twitter's trending (which is a big deal since nearly everyone in twitter uses twitter as much as Trump).
> I think anime fans will be more open to western thought and dogma than Japan's aging population.  Japan as a whole country will remain more conservative, but thats because of its older population remaining around for so long, even if the younger generations become more progressive.


It's not a secret that Twitter can manipulate and censor certain trends. Besides, Twitter should not be seen as the voice of the people.

As for Japan Anime going woke, i would say not in the near future, or atleast for the next 10 years. Western culture has tried to westernize Japan as early as the 16th century, when the portugese came over first.

It always depends who comes into power in their country.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 13, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Don't see any evidence for it trending among younger women. I would believe the HuffPo and Buzzfeed trending on twitter though (but what articles)?


Various things, but they put out lgbtq stuff at least once a week that gets "trending", as well as stuff about being black/non-japanese in Japan.
There's a popular idol game among women where one of the characters came out as a troon (enstars).  Its not that Japan has never had gays or stuff like that, but you see more and more western symbols (like the pride flag) and terms (like lgbtq+) appearing in various places, especially on social media.


----------



## verissimus (Oct 13, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Japan is a different country with a different culture and anime is always first and foremost made for a Japanese audience, so I just don't see it going "woke" in the way western media has, why would Japan give a single shit what a bunch of Americans are whining about on Twitter?



Pretty much.  It will only go "woke" if Japan does so too, the CCP be damn, and I just can't see the Japanese going "woke" any time soon.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 13, 2020)

Hypnopedosnake2 said:


> It's not a secret that Twitter can manipulate and censor certain trends. Besides, Twitter should not be seen as the voice of the people.
> 
> As for Japan Anime going woke, i would say not in the near future, or atleast for the next 10 years. Western culture has tried to westernize Japan as early as the 16th century, when the portugese came over first.
> 
> It always depends who comes into power in their country.


Well who is in power can be swayed since Japan is a democracy now.  As western media gains more and more influence, it'll be easier for the west to control who gets into power.
Not to mention there are hundreds of videos about Westerners going to Japan to show how 'bad' it is.  There's a lot of people in the west who think that Japan needs to be 'fixed' in various ways, and these people aren't just in the media.


----------



## BOONES (Oct 13, 2020)

Woke culture is already fighting a losing battle, given they cant brainwash where they already are i doubt japan will care.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 13, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> Various things, but they put out lgbtq stuff at least once a week that gets "trending", as well as stuff about being black/non-japanese in Japan.
> There's a popular idol game among women where one of the characters came out as a troon (enstars).  Its not that Japan has never had gays or stuff like that, but you see more and more western symbols (like the pride flag) and terms (like lgbtq+) appearing in various places, especially on social media.



I know you point this out, but I'd just like to say that Japan has always had it's LGBT element, Japanese media references transgenderism way more than western media did before it became trendy for example.

So I wouldn't worry too much about that.

It comes down to this, the Japanese are never going to hate themselves the way so many white westerners have been brainwashed into hating themselves, it's just not in their nature, so woke will never gain the inroads it has in the west because what it's all fundamentally about, self hatred and a desire for self annihilation, just isn't going to work there.

Also, Japan likes sex, despite being a "conservative" country they've always had a taste for some good old pussy, there's not the hang ups and the guilt there like there is in western culture.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 13, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I know you point this out, but I'd just like to say that Japan has always had it's LGBT element, Japanese media references transgenderism way more than western media did before it became trendy for example.
> 
> So I wouldn't worry too much about that.
> 
> ...


The big issue I have is that western media will use that as a way to break into Japanese politics.  "there's always been these little elements in Japanese society, so now let *us* tell you what those elements really mean".    Basically since element X has had a minor presence in Japanese culture, the Japanese must accept A, B and C as well.
Also, you don't necessarily need self-hatred for this stuff.  Just convincing them that society has problems that people can and need to fix could be enough.  Or the could just import white hatred into the country, "you only oppose A, B and C because evil whites brainwashed to.  Japan has always celebrated A, B and C"


----------



## Schway (Oct 13, 2020)

It'll happen eventually, I don't know why people seem to think that japan is immune. If you look back to how the western world looked before this shit took root it was pretty easy to say "this kind of stuff will never work here", hell people were still saying that about whatever little corner of the world they had (such as STEM, The US South whatever). It's already started if you know where to look, there's universities in japan that have courses like :
"African Americans, Equality and the Law: Weapon or Tool?",
"Politics of Identity in America "
"Special Topics in Asian Studies I: Social Inequality in Asia"
"Japan in a Changing World Order S"

A university recently replaced its beauty contest with basically a social justice contest(Who had the best cause, was most "interesting" and such), reasons the students  who campaigned for this cited were that it separated masculinity and femininity, promoted lookism, objectified women  ect. Not to mention the BLM protests that were held there recently. Yes, it's happening only in certain areas, usually the ones with some foreign pop or at least foreign ties but that's how this stuff starts.

This "japan is immune, they're different!" stuff is a huge cope and is basically helping this shit out. You'll have the same cycle but faster there and people will be saying "It's not SJW, it's normal, it's always been this way, it's human rights" until it goes far enough that they don't have to. 
The Japanese people are less inclined to speak out and more conformist, if anything there will be less people willing to speak out. It'll be a Japanese strain of PC for sure, but it will be the same in all the important ways.

Anime is a huge industry in japan and a good export of their culture, it will definitely be one of the first places they'll get at. There was already a surprisingly woke anime movie, called something like Japan underwater 2020 or something. If you want to see how it will happen just look at what happened to comics/games/movies and imagine it faster and quieter. As for how soon? Until they get as bad as the western industry is? 15-20 years maybe, not sure.

I personally can't wait for the first shaniqua-san.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 13, 2020)

Schway said:


> It'll happen eventually, I don't know why people seem to think that japan is immune. If you look back to how the western world looked before this shit took root it was pretty easy to say "this kind of stuff will never work here", hell people were still saying that about whatever little corner of the world they had (such as STEM, The US South whatever). It's already started if you know where to look, there's universities in japan that have courses like :
> "African Americans, Equality and the Law: Weapon or Tool?",
> "Politics of Identity in America "
> "Special Topics in Asian Studies I: Social Inequality in Asia"
> ...



Would have been nice for you to cite sources for the University.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Oct 13, 2020)

The international elite have a stranglehold on all banking worldwide. They have control of everything because they have the money. One day all countries will speak English and once the majority of Japanese know some english the jewish backed financial mongrel demonic interests of progressive oikophobic billionaires and trillionaires will pump their ideology, like sewage, into Japan. So long as the US remains as the sole global hegemon it is inevitable that Japan learns English. 

what I'm saying is that we need to kill the US to preserve Japanese culture


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 13, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I know you point this out, but I'd just like to say that Japan has always had it's LGBT element, Japanese media references transgenderism way more than western media did before it became trendy for example.
> 
> So I wouldn't worry too much about that.
> 
> ...



I could definitely see Japanese culture and Japanese pop culture/entertainment like anime going "woke" but not because of the West. It will be because of China.

Unless we get another really bad monsoon season that levels Three Gorges Dam, China's going to be the big one. @Schway does bring up good points about Western expats trying to bring Woke Leftism into Japan via the universities and how it could be an issue, but "Japan will never go woke" isn't quite a cope since Japan is notoriously xenophobic as well as conservative.

Western SJW's and their attempts to convert Japanese youths are like an ill-tempered bluegill compared to the Rage-infected Megalodon with a frickin' BFG 9000 on its head that is China and the CCP's brand of leftism.



Lone MacReady said:


> It has been for a while if you've seen the absolute state of dubs. Those tendrils spread back to Japan either through companies like CR, Funi or Soyny. Funimation's multiple blunders over the last 4 years shows they already have a "get woke go broke" mentality, the kind that has already impacted many formerly successful franchises. There was also Israel-chan's recent unveiling, meaning Japan is definitely gonna be Zogged into Steven Universe tier soon.



Israel-chan is more or less a gimmick for the Israeli embassy. A lot of Japanese institutions and companies do similar characters for countries, prefectures, companies, tourist attractions, etc.

Agreed on Funimation and Sony's dubs being woke as fuck. Funi could collapse though and it will cause more fans to pirate older dubs and go to subs for newer shows


----------



## electroanalogicACDC (Oct 13, 2020)

In a loose sense of the word, Anime is already politically correct and always has been.
There's this extremely stupid idea among perma-online weeb right-wingers that Japan is le based anti-SJW facts over feelings country.
That's far from the truth.

Cancel Culture exist in Japan, but has a different political alignment. Try mentioning any of Japan's war crimes against Manchuria, Korea or the Han Chinese and you will lose your employment, your house, and potentially your life. Try to say that the nuking of Japan was a good strategic decision and the same will happen to you.
And if such weeb right-winger mongoloids weren't so fucking ignorant they would realize that censorship runs rampant in Anime. Since ancient times, Japan has no problems towards homos and lesbos, homosexual and lesbic relationships are often censored when anime is dubbed and adapted for Western and muslim countries, as Judeochristian and islamic cultures see homosexuality as a terrible abomination while Far-Easterns not so much, Sailor Moon is an excellent example of this.


----------



## janedoe (Oct 13, 2020)

i remember when the hunter x hunter remake came out everyone wanted yu yu hakusho to get one. it bothered me to think of a new audience being introduced to that series, because of subjects like that tranny demon miyuki or sensui and shit. togashi really loves his faggots in manga. 

also the english dub of yu yu hakusho was hilarious and you'd never be able to get away with the miyuki groping scene these days.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Oct 13, 2020)

electroanalogicACDC said:


> In a loose sense of the word, Anime is already politically correct and always has been.
> There's this extremely stupid idea among perma-online weeb right-wingers that Japan is le based anti-SJW facts over feelings country.
> That's far from the truth.
> 
> ...


Well yes, but censoring of all that is based.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Oct 13, 2020)

electroanalogicACDC said:


> Cancel Culture exist in Japan, but has a different political alignment. Try mentioning any of Japan's war crimes against Manchuria, Korea or the Han Chinese and you will lose your employment, your house, and potentially your life. Try to say that the nuking of Japan was a good strategic decision and the same will happen to you.


I don't get it. Do you mean it's like Germany and the holocaust where if you say that it didn't happen you get exiled from pubic life? or is japan trying to bury its history of horrific war crimes so they can maintain a strong national identity with no shame


----------



## Schway (Oct 13, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Would have been nice for you to cite sources for the University.


https://ug-schedules.tuj.ac.jp/ug/academics/semester-info/schedule/fall2019


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 13, 2020)

Schway said:


> https://ug-schedules.tuj.ac.jp/ug/academics/semester-info/schedule/fall2019



I could find "The History & Significance of Race in America". 

Is this another case of cherry picking and making a bigger deal out of it than necessarily? What one exactly?


----------



## Lapis.Fennecat (Oct 13, 2020)

As long as they don't touch anything made before 2010 I couldn't care. More of a retro anime enthusiast. Still sad to see the state of the western anime community though!


----------



## Schway (Oct 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Unless we get another really bad monsoon season that levels Three Gorges Dam, China's going to be the big one. @Schway does bring up good points about Western expats trying to bring Woke Leftism into Japan via the universities and how it could be an issue, but "Japan will never go woke" isn't quite a cope since Japan is notoriously xenophobic as well as conservative.
> 
> Western SJW's and their attempts to convert Japanese youths are like an ill-tempered bluegill compared to the Rage-infected Megalodon with a frickin' BFG 9000 on its head that is China and the CCP's brand of leftism.


I understand where you're coming from, but in my experience this view of japan is not exactly correct. Japan's "xenophobia" and "conservatism" is trumpeted not because it's such a big deal, but because it's present in ever so slight a degree compared to the largely anti-conservative and *xenophilic* west, especially in the younger generation. Look at the BLM protests in Tokyo, I'm not saying that those people doing them are representative of japan's youth, but that  japans youth doesn't give a shit about them doing it.
They have the same attitude a lot of people in the west have "Well, I guess it's a good cause, they're not hurting anyone. Maybe it's kinda weird but who cares"

If they were truly so xenophobic  and conservative do you really think a BLM protest would happen like this? It's a protest about a different race of people, living in a foreign country driven mostly by foreigners and people with a foreign mentality, if there was any event that you'd expect a xenophobe and conservative to oppose and make a stink about it'd be this one. How would this protest have happened in China? Take the Chinese government out of the equation , do you think the Chinese people would have been as passive and accepting of such a protest?

Here's a screenshot from that movie I mentioned, it's a rap at the end:



The average adult in japan is only "conservative" because he hasn't been told how his opinions are racist and sexist by lunatics yet. Once he is he will just go with it.

Go back some decades  and tell your average american that this country which is built on "pick yourself up by your bootstraps", "liberty", "freedom of speech", "capitalism" and the american way is gonna become a self-hating mess filled with people preaching marxism, equity, people watching every word they say lest they be destroyed ect.

These things always seem impossible until they are inevitable.


InsolentGaylord said:


> I could find "The History & Significance of Race in America".
> 
> Is this another case of cherry picking and making a bigger deal out of it than necessarily? What one exactly?


Here's the ones I listed



> African Americans, Equality and the Law: Weapon or Tool?",
> "Politics of Identity in America "
> "Special Topics in Asian Studies I: Social Inequality in Asia"
> "Japan in a Changing World Order S"


There are more i didn't list:



> _*Ideology *and* Social Change* in Japan
> Writing Seminar in Asian Studies: The *Japanese Occupation* of Southeast Asia
> Writing Seminar in Asian Studies: *Immigration* and *Integration* Issues in East and Southeast Asia
> Representing *Race
> ...



Thanks for assuming the worst instead of using CTRL+F on the list I gave you. You're really in a position of accusing someone else of being dishonest.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 13, 2020)

Schway said:


> I understand where you're coming from, but in my experience this view of japan is not exactly correct. Japan's "xenophobia" and "conservatism" is trumpeted not because it's such a big deal, but because it's present in ever so slight a degree compared to the largely anti-conservative and *xenophilic* west, especially in the younger generation. Look at the BLM protests in Tokyo, I'm not saying that those people doing them are representative of japan's youth, but that  japans youth doesn't give a shit about them doing it.
> They have the same attitude a lot of people in the west have "Well, I guess it's a good cause, they're not hurting anyone. Maybe it's kinda weird but who cares"
> 
> If they were truly so xenophobic  and conservative do you really think a BLM protest would happen like this? It's a protest about a different race of people, living in a foreign country driven mostly by foreigners and people with a foreign mentality, if there was any event that you'd expect a xenophobe and conservative to oppose and make a stink about it'd be this one. How would this protest have happened in China? Take the Chinese government out of the equation , do you think the Chinese people would have been as passive and accepting of such a protest?
> ...



Your attitude is giving me a concern troll or paranoid nut vibe. 
But from reading the titles, those don't necessarily mean they are what you think they are. And how major do you think those kinda lessons are? Were they doing stuff like that decades ago?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 13, 2020)

bot_for_hire said:


> If there is going to be any censorship, it will be on China - one of the most important markets for anime. Laws there PROHIBIT depicting on TV/streaming anything sexual (big tits, nudity etc.), homosexuality, 'superstition', gore, anti-government themes (terrorism etc.).


Doesn't help that outside of some titles Funimation's directly co-produced with the Japanese like Fire Force's adaptation, China's the one doing co-productions and helping bring some anime into production.

I'm actually amazed they haven't tightened the leash yet, if I'm being honest.


----------



## Schway (Oct 13, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> But from reading the titles, those don't necessarily mean they are what you think they are. And how major do you think those kinda lessons are? Were they doing stuff like that decades ago?


It's not happening -> It doesn't matter if it's happening --[you are here ]-> It was always happening -> it's a good thing it's happening

https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...reads-tokyo-2000-people-march-protest-racism/


> Black Lives Matter Tokyo was founded June 1 by a half-dozen youths — most of whom, including Todd, are students at Temple University in Tokyo


Yeah, completely innocent stuff I'm sure.



InsolentGaylord said:


> Your attitude is giving me a concern troll or paranoid nut vibe.



Considering you have a hard time looking through an ordered list I'm sure you thought your dad was a conspiracy theorist when he told you mud wasn't food.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 13, 2020)

Schway said:


> It's not happening -> It doesn't matter if it's happening --[you are here ]-> It was always happening -> it's a good thing it's happening
> 
> https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...reads-tokyo-2000-people-march-protest-racism/
> 
> ...



Ah shoving words/strawmanning down my throat. Gotcha. The issue is some of the names of those lessons could apply to anything and not necessarily far left western garbage. But I think one or two at least probably do. 

The link you posted is also a good start. Still the numbers are low, and judging from the pics, many seem to be Expats with a few Japanese students. I did hear about these btw and heard they disappeared quite quickly too. 

"Considering you have a hard time looking through an ordered list I'm sure you thought your dad was a conspiracy theorist when he told you mud wasn't food."

Lol man, you do realise that list is LOOOOOOOOOONG right? And I did look through the list, many of the names felt vague to the point I couldn't be sure if they were western left wing garbage (as I said) or were more innocuous. 

Next you are gonna just continue to insult me for being stupid even though I am actually almost meeting you half way here.


----------



## special need's H20 (Oct 13, 2020)

give it 3-5 years. The seed is already sown


----------



## L50LasPak (Oct 13, 2020)

Schway said:


> It's not happening -> It doesn't matter if it's happening --[you are here ]-> It was always happening -> it's a good thing it's happening



That's a vast oversimplification of how radical social justice bullshit rose to prominence in western countries. I can't speak with as much authority about Europe, but America in particular has always had a long history of populism. Along with that, certain vested interests have always used the idea of oppressed minorities as tool for applying political pressure to force both local and state governments to bend to their will.

There's nothing all that calculated about the rise of social justice or the new left beyond some of their marketing. The basis for this movement has been sown over a period of decades starting with the 1960s counterculture movements. There were various attempts by different factions to push those movements in different directions, but usually they would end up getting co-opted by corporations in the end, much the way we've seen woke stuff taken up by massive corporations in this day and age (tech giants). You can correct me if I'm wrong here, but I don't see Japan having apocalyptic race riots every 20 years or having people talk about leading a communist overthrow of the country every 10.

Japan's culture is different, which I think is just one barrier to entry, but it is a barrier all the same. But there are others. I don't think a country so rigidly organized is fertile ground for the kind of populist movements we're seeing. Japan's culture has its own inherent flaws that could potentially be exploited by infiltrators, and the intelligentsia will no doubt import some foreign ideas in an attempt to seem sophisticated, but I don't see it gaining the same sort of traction it has over here. Propping up social justice in the US and Europe has been playing on easy mode so far. I will admit that if I had to pick any Asian country likely to fall to a new left Japan would be it, but that's still gonna be an uphill battle for a movement that isn't very organized or intelligent in the first place.


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 13, 2020)

As I've seen through the past year, I hypothesize that anime will only get woke and broke due to corporate direction, and even then I doubt that will happen on a large scale, be it in public sentiment or popular opinion. The other elephant in the room is that anime fans out west are, well, majorly white, and despite the double edged sword of Anime Must Be Japanese Purism cuts deeply back down on the wielder, it's still a double edged sword. If anime becomes SJW'd to shit, I guarantee that the black and colored anime fan community, let alone anyone with a brain, will raise shit over why anime isn't about integrity through martial discipline and attaining great powers to fight evil and instead about how important it is that packing fudge should be everything that is your personality if you are gay and that you should obey your white masters I mean always listen to self important karen ass WASP women who moral outrage at everything to fill that rotten hole created by their own spoiled upbringing.

Anime SJWs still and will always retain their elitist fatheaded entitled consuumer myopia out west, and it will always trip them up because they have no respect or heart for the integral themes and literary elements that comprise anime. If they bite the hand that feeds them, it will be their own. We may be seeing this in video games as character designs have been regulated by the CERO to not expose ass and open camel toe, but that is more rooted in how Japan is trying to fight off a downsizing population than Goober Gate.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 14, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Ah shoving words/strawmanning down my throat. Gotcha. The issue is some of the names of those lessons could apply to anything and not necessarily far left western garbage. But I think one or two at least probably do.
> 
> The link you posted is also a good start. Still the numbers are low, and judging from the pics, many seem to be Expats with a few Japanese students. I did hear about these btw and heard they disappeared quite quickly too.
> 
> ...



There's another reason why Japan would be a lot harder to succumb to Western-style Woke Leftism and that's the issue of Christianity.

Japan is a fairly secular society but unlike Europe or North America, Christianity never really took root there outside of a few fringe minority communities. The Woke Left helped get a lot of traction thanks to the wider public turning against the austere moralism of Christian conservatism.

In Europe, this happened a lot earlier and has precedents with the French Revolution and Napoleon while World War I and the Bolshevik Revolution more or less blackpilled the Europeans and ultimately led to the demise of a Christian-centered Europe and World War II accelerated that process.

In America, it mainly emerged as a Millennial backlash against the Religious Right that was dominant in the 1980's and 1990's and still a major force in American politics into the 2000's. While the New Left was also a fiercely anti-Christian movement in many respects, it was crushed and the Boomers as a whole tended to either become corporate neoliberals (Yippie to Yuppie) or they were conservative and that led to the rise of the Religious Right and the corporate neoconservatives.

The Woke Left of the Millennials and Early Zoomers is firmly rooted in the New Atheism movement and the compromised nature of higher academia, where the remnants of the New Left still managed to survive as the rest of the New Left either died out or sold out by the time Clinton was elected in 1992, if not earlier.

It's possible the Woke Left could gain traction in Japan, but the historical and cultural differences make it a lot more difficult for it to gain traction in the same way it did in the West. If anything, I could see China as the one who'd try to take Woke Leftism and reformulate it to take down Japan economically with any SJW expats being an auxilary element at best.


----------



## Ita Mori (Oct 14, 2020)

It'll happen when Japan lets the US into their business wholesale.
Today there's still a broad line between them (i.e Sony/Nintendo/ of Japan being separate but in control over Sony/Nintendo of America), but the moment they assimilate the US is the minute the plague is there forever.

I've said this before, but the only way Japan keeps it's anime is if it cuts the middleman and just pays independent VAs to dub their shows and streams it themselves on their networks instead of relying on funimation or 4Kids.




electroanalogicACDC said:


> And if such weeb right-winger mongoloids weren't so fucking ignorant they would realize that censorship runs rampant in Anime. Since ancient times, Japan has no problems towards homos and lesbos, homosexual and lesbic relationships are often censored when anime is dubbed and adapted for Western and muslim countries, as Judeochristian and islamic cultures see homosexuality as a terrible abomination while Far-Easterns not so much, Sailor Moon is an excellent example of this.


Not entirely true. Latin/South America & France didn't censor anime the way the US & Canada do until the fuckers got a hold of the Western market so strongly that other countries had no choice but to air the sanitized versions if they wanted to get the series at all.
DBZ and Sailor Moon were dubbed as close to the original script as possible and retain all occult imagery and suggestive/vulgar scenes, as well as use the original score & soundtrack instead of whatever shit Canadian dub houses used.
The examples that come closest to mind is Bulma flipping off Emperor Pilaf and calling him an asshole & Sailor Uranus and Neptune's relationship in Dragon Ball/Sailor Moon respectively.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Oct 14, 2020)

it probably already is politically correct, depends on what constitutes political correctness. For the japanese which might not be the same for americans.

As far as it going full on "american brand" sjw, i hope not anytime soon and it would probably be  a bad move finantially, the asian market for anime is way bigger than the united states and the sjw woke crap might go the same way of the harlem shake any moment,  not even most anime fans in the west like that shit except a kool aid drinking loud and vocal minority, a lot of anime fans are actively running away from american media and going into anime for that very reason.

If some burguer companies want to waste their money doing crap like Neo Yokio then i guess japanese studios will oblige, take the money and deliver their aninigger memenime since its not their loss but i´d hardly see it affecting the japanese home industry or the asian market for it when actual profit margins are on the line for japanese  financeers.

  Not like anime is about praising racism and homophobia, anime is kinda whitewashed already and sterile cuteness abounds, its mostly about it not jumping through extra unnecesary hoops to pander like american media does. The USA already censors its anime  anyways and has done so for decades and as far as "muh representation" goes, theres already niche genres  in anime for that  even when its not doing it like think tank academics think is the right post-deconstructivist way of representing faggots, dykes, the mentally ill and troons


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 14, 2020)

Schway said:


> Anime is a huge industry in japan and a good export of their culture, it will definitely be one of the first places they'll get at. There was already a surprisingly woke anime movie, called something like Japan underwater 2020 or something. If you want to see how it will happen just look at what happened to comics/games/movies and imagine it faster and quieter. As for how soon? Until they get as bad as the western industry is? 15-20 years maybe, not sure.


That anime movie was produced by Netflix, which is exactly how they will poz anime since Netflix has a huge stake in the industry and influence on what gets made and how.

I wouldn't be surprised if you have the anime industry segment into two parts, one the more woke part aimed at export to the west and the other being the more conservative and traditional part aimed at export to China (which will of course have no fanservice and be totally in line with what the CCP approves of).


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 14, 2020)

You're all misguided in directing your attention at the possible influence of US consumers on the future of anime, when China HAS ALREADY MANAGED TO GET AT LEAST ONE SHOW CANCELLED:
[New Life+] Young Again in Another World Anime Cancelled​_This comes after discovery that light novel author, MINE, had posted racist and discriminatory comments toward China and South Korea via his Twitter account. This has also brought attention to some allegedly discriminatory content within the [New Life+] light novels themselves. This includes the backstory for the main character, who allegedly killed more than 3,000 people with a Japanese sword in the Second Sino-Japanese war, which was a conflict between China and Japan that ultimately became part of World War II._

*On Tuesday MINE apologised for his comments on Twitter *_and announced plans to remove the [New Life+] series from Japanese novel sharing website “Shōsetsuka ni Narō.”, as well as talking to Japanese publisher of the series, Hobby Japan, about correcting the relevant volumes that are in print. He also plans on removing his Twitter account once the apology has spread._

*It was after this apology *_that the four main voice cast members for the planned [New Life+] anime adaption announced their resignation from the project, and after an apology published by Hobby Japan *it was announced that the anime project had been cancelled*_*. *_Alongside news of the anime cancellation, Hobby Japan have also cancelled all shipments of the light novels to Japanese retailers. There is currently no word on if the light novel series will continue or be outright cancelled too._


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 14, 2020)

electroanalogicACDC said:


> In a loose sense of the word, Anime is already politically correct and always has been.
> There's this extremely stupid idea among perma-online weeb right-wingers that Japan is le based anti-SJW facts over feelings country.
> That's far from the truth.
> 
> ...



Japan is weirdly hypocritical at times in a way I don't understand, like pixelating genitals in otherwise ultra pervy porn and not allowing topless nudity in CERO rated games despite the countless hentai games.




Lapis.Fennecat said:


> As long as they don't touch anything made before 2010 I couldn't care. More of a retro anime enthusiast. Still sad to see the state of the western anime community though!



By this point anime is mostly a nostalgia thing for me as well, I've only seen a few series post 2010.


----------



## Schway (Oct 17, 2020)

Save the Loli said:


> That anime movie was produced by Netflix, which is exactly how they will poz anime since Netflix has a huge stake in the industry and influence on what gets made and how.



It's licenced by Netflix that keeps stamping "Netflix Original" on anime the same way Crunchyroll does with "Crunchyroll Original". I mention this because I've talked to people fairly in the know when it comes to anime that genuinely thought Netflix\Crunchy was involved in the production of these shows beyond just paying a fee to licence the thing. The producer is _Nori Ueki, _ I'm not sure about how much if any involvement Netflix had but I can't see them titled as producers anywhere.



Save the Loli said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you have the anime industry segment into two parts, one the more woke part aimed at export to the west and the other being the more conservative and traditional part aimed at export to China (which will of course have no fanservice and be totally in line with what the CCP approves of).



I don't think it will segment into two parts for the same reason that Hollywood didn't, It's simply not practical. Hollywood is already a decent template for what's most likely to happen when a industry tries to appease wokeoids and China at the same time, you just get bland shit like we do with special edits made for the region. I don't really see a reason the anime industry would follow a different path.

As for the no fanservice in China. I have to ask, have you actually read any Chinese comics or watched any of the anime they are putting out recently? Because I don't think you did. They are filled with fanservice and in some way remind of the earlier period when anime had a less "grown-up" waft about it. Chinese censorship is erratic in nature and usually deals with quasi-political/cultural stuff based on what happens around that specific work. For instance some shows will have time-travel censored and the others will have it in just fine.  Basically you're only sure to get censored if you have material in there that is against the CCP narrative. Stuff like nudity and violence is pretty common.


----------



## Wraith (Oct 19, 2020)

Japan has been (((controlled))) since probably WWII. Many of the themes you see in anime, even back to the early 1980s, if you know what you're looking at, have much darker themes than you realize. Red letter media WASN'T KIDDING with the old star wars prequels videos back in the day about positioning of people, blocking, lighting, colors, etc.
The current battleground is what boundaries they are going to push since they already fell in line with who controls them. Same for video games.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Oct 19, 2020)

I mean, Western style SJWisim is already a foreign concept the further east you go, even as shallows in as Eastern Europe. There's even a really big difference between former members of the Communist bloc, Russia and current members of the Russian Federation. Its a completely alien way of thought and (the most common thing of these countries is: Xenophobia). It is basically etched into their culture for basically since its inception. 

If you look at anime, even a lot of subtle tropes become achingly common: The superiority of Japan and the central focus is that its culture is super awesome (even among Western settings), Christianity is hilariously viewed as this weird mythological religion (much like we have magical Asian Mysticism, the have magical Christian/Western Mysticism. We both do it.), reincarnation (hence why Isekai is so popular), being a 'man' (even in anime with strong female characters). personal and familial honor, honorifics and respect and blue-balling where there is love between characters but they never fuck. Even in small amounts you see this. 

The values of Japan are different from the West. The thing is, Western values have always operated like a pendulum. We kind of swing from progressive to conservative. When the pendulum swings too extreme one way, we grab it and swing it back. So our culture is in a constant shift. Japan's culture and the East's culture has been relatively static. So its kind of hard to capture the zeitgeist of an unchanging culture to one that shifts. And we're pretty much in the middle of a cultural shift as our divide goes wider and wider. Our culture will never stay in one place for long because of the ideology we posses. It isn't stagnant and we're used to upheavals. And we're in the middle of one right now.  Despite doom and gloom, progressiveness cannot hold onto culture forever. Its all a matter of how long will it take to shift.

So the real question you should be asking is this: Will SJW culture influence Japan enough for it to fundamentally change it before it crumbles? My answer would be no. There's too much there to change with too little time left. We're already seeing the rise of right wing populism across the Western world. Fundamentally, you have support for progtards going down. LGBT, Black Lives Matter, Troons, Illegal Immigrants...all down across the board. Get woke and go broke happening rapidly. The problem is with each hard shift to the left, the backlash grows more and more, with people saying 'I'm not going to buy this'. And the fact is, most anime is still made for the Japanese. The worry should be appeasing China. And then even that situation can change if Winnie the Pooh is fucked out of power, because he's basically doing what Putin did and centralizing the CCP. If Xi croaks and the other CCP factions start knifing each other in a bid for power, all bets are off. 



Syaoran Li said:


> There's another reason why Japan would be a lot harder to succumb to Western-style Woke Leftism and that's the issue of Christianity.
> 
> Japan is a fairly secular society but unlike Europe or North America, Christianity never really took root there outside of a few fringe minority communities. The Woke Left helped get a lot of traction thanks to the wider public turning against the austere moralism of Christian conservatism.
> 
> ...


The problem is also that Japan really, REALLY does not value degrees in the humanities or things that don't fulfill a purpose in society. Which makes it extremely difficult for academia to make a blow in their society. There's also really not much of a tradition of post-modernism in the East because uh, well....it was relatively resistant to it during the 1960s and had different struggles than the West did and it did not evolve out of it. So the history of the two sides of the world is different, as are its cultural moires and values. And the money is not manifesting in the SJW spheres anymore.

Maybe. Its entirely possible. That also depends on China's cohesiveness and whether or not Xi centralizes his power effective enough, or that his purges will leave a lot of weak underlings and people just start coming in with knives and wrecking balls to destroy what he set up. Its hard to predict. Right now I think China's eyes will be on destabilizing the US as much as possible since Trump fucked them hard with trade. So while China might influence it somewhat, the Chinese have much bigger fish to fry.


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 19, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Japan is weirdly hypocritical at times in a way I don't understand, like pixelating genitals in otherwise ultra pervy porn and not allowing topless nudity in CERO rated games despite the countless hentai games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The former can be thanked to the Constitution of Japan done by Douglas Macarthur on 1947.


Secret Asshole said:


> I mean, Western style SJWisim is already a foreign concept the further east you go, even as shallows in as Eastern Europe. There's even a really big difference between former members of the Communist bloc, Russia and current members of the Russian Federation. Its a completely alien way of thought and (the most common thing of these countries is: Xenophobia). It is basically etched into their culture for basically since its inception.
> 
> If you look at anime, even a lot of subtle tropes become achingly common: The superiority of Japan and the central focus is that its culture is super awesome (even among Western settings), Christianity is hilariously viewed as this weird mythological religion (much like we have magical Asian Mysticism, the have magical Christian/Western Mysticism. We both do it.), reincarnation (hence why Isekai is so popular), being a 'man' (even in anime with strong female characters). personal and familial honor, honorifics and respect and blue-balling where there is love between characters but they never fuck. Even in small amounts you see this.
> 
> ...


We can also thank Otoya Yamaguchi for the reason why there is little of any Japanese Communist Party today, and how his actions essentially helped to show how extremist and insane communists can be when they do not have direction. After the death of Inejiro Asanuma, the Japanese Communist Party or whatever remnants there were engaged in constant terrorist tactics overseas, like how there was an assassination attempt in Italy in 1981 by a Japanese Red Party member, and essentially threw all of their credibility out of the window. Nowadays as the Chinese Communist Party and their puppets of Black Lives Matter, Antifa, and all of the actively vocal fringe groups and ultra leftists have risen, even then, Japan still remains adamant against such foreign influence because they know how much Communism cannot be trusted.






EDIT: I was reminded that Inejiro's assassination was last week on the 12th of October and had its 60th anniversary. May all dangerhairs and commie sympathizers be done in like Inejiro here. BANZAI


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 19, 2020)

Secret Asshole said:


> If you look at anime, even a lot of subtle tropes become achingly common: The superiority of Japan and the central focus is that its culture is super awesome (even among Western settings), Christianity is hilariously viewed as this weird mythological religion (much like we have magical Asian Mysticism, the have magical Christian/Western Mysticism. We both do it.), reincarnation (hence why Isekai is so popular), being a 'man' (even in anime with strong female characters). personal and familial honor, honorifics and respect and blue-balling where there is love between characters but they never fuck. Even in small amounts you see this.
> 
> The values of Japan are different from the West. The thing is, Western values have always operated like a pendulum. We kind of swing from progressive to conservative. When the pendulum swings too extreme one way, we grab it and swing it back. So our culture is in a constant shift. Japan's culture and the East's culture has been relatively static. So its kind of hard to capture the zeitgeist of an unchanging culture to one that shifts. And we're pretty much in the middle of a cultural shift as our divide goes wider and wider. Our culture will never stay in one place for long because of the ideology we posses. It isn't stagnant and we're used to upheavals. And we're in the middle of one right now.  Despite doom and gloom, progressiveness cannot hold onto culture forever. Its all a matter of how long will it take to shift.


I've found Japanese takes on western culture fascinating (for one of many examples, look at Dark Souls) and that's why the concept of cultural appropriation is bullshit, cultural appropriation is cool, seeing familiar things through fresh eyes is not insulting, it's interesting.

And that's one thing I love about Japan and one of the main things I think that makes Japan Japan is the strong cultural backbone they have, for as much we think of Japan as being a "futuristic" place it's also much of what it's always been, Japanese culture is just Japanese culture, it gets recontextualized over time, but in a fundamental way it's the same as it's been for centuries. 



I Love Beef said:


> The former can be thanked to the Constitution of Japan done by Douglas Macarthur on 1947.
> 
> We can also thank Otoya Yamaguchi for the reason why there is little of any Japanese Communist Party today, and how his actions essentially helped to show how extremist and insane communists can be when they do not have direction. After the death of Inejiro Asanuma, the Japanese Communist Party or whatever remnants there were engaged in constant terrorist tactics overseas, like how there was an assassination attempt in Italy in 1981 by a Japanese Red Party member, and essentially threw all of their credibility out of the window. Nowadays as the Chinese Communist Party and their puppets of Black Lives Matter, Antifa, and all of the actively vocal fringe groups and ultra leftists have risen, even then, Japan still remains adamant against such foreign influence because they know how much Communism cannot be trusted.
> 
> ...



So Douglas MacArthur is why the DOA girls can't officially go topless and Japanese girls can't show their vajayjays without pixels? Thanks a lot, Doug.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Oct 19, 2020)

I Love Beef said:


> The former can be thanked to the Constitution of Japan done by Douglas Macarthur on 1947.
> 
> We can also thank Otoya Yamaguchi for the reason why there is little of any Japanese Communist Party today, and how his actions essentially helped to show how extremist and insane communists can be when they do not have direction. After the death of Inejiro Asanuma, the Japanese Communist Party or whatever remnants there were engaged in constant terrorist tactics overseas, like how there was an assassination attempt in Italy in 1981 by a Japanese Red Party member, and essentially threw all of their credibility out of the window. Nowadays as the Chinese Communist Party and their puppets of Black Lives Matter, Antifa, and all of the actively vocal fringe groups and ultra leftists have risen, even then, Japan still remains adamant against such foreign influence because they know how much Communism cannot be trusted.
> 
> ...


The picture is REALLY fucking impressive:




Like if you look at that video, it happens in basically a tenth of a second. This photographer, with no digital camera. I mean to get everything in focus, at that EXACT moment, and keep your cool about you, good god damn. One hell of a fucking shot. I like how Wikipedia calls the dude a socialist when he was clearly a fucking communist. I mean, I feel bad for the guy dying, but then I think:




I think its going to be really fucking hard for Japan to adopt socialist and communist ideals when they just look across the sea of Japan and see what is happening in China. Not to mention that entire streak of nationalism that flows through them.



Dom Cruise said:


> I've found Japanese takes on western culture fascinating (for one of many examples, look at Dark Souls) and that's why the concept of cultural appropriation is bullshit, cultural appropriation is cool, seeing familiar things through fresh eyes is not insulting, it's interesting.
> 
> And that's one thing I love about Japan and one of the main things I think that makes Japan Japan is the strong cultural backbone they have, for as much we think of Japan as being a "futuristic" place it's also much of what it's always been, Japanese culture is just Japanese culture, it gets recontextualized over time, but in a fundamental way it's the same as it's been for centuries.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it is really strange as to viewing the lens of your own culture through the lens of a culture that hasn't really changed all that much. Nor does it WANT to change that much.

MacArthur was responsible, but it wasn't like we were any different in 1947. Pornography was super fucking taboo back then in the US. And it wasn't so much Mac Arthur, it was basically just the feeling of the people. I mean, it doesn't seem like no big thing to just amend the constitution and remove censorship, but it doesn't really seem like there's any real political will to do that. It seems really archaic and I just don't know why they toss it. Maybe they feel its part of their culture at this point? Beats me.


----------



## Kane Lives (Oct 20, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I've found Japanese takes on western culture fascinating (for one of many examples, look at Dark Souls) and that's why the concept of cultural appropriation is bullshit, cultural appropriation is cool, seeing familiar things through fresh eyes is not insulting, it's interesting.
> 
> And that's one thing I love about Japan and one of the main things I think that makes Japan Japan is the strong cultural backbone they have, for as much we think of Japan as being a "futuristic" place it's also much of what it's always been, Japanese culture is just Japanese culture, it gets recontextualized over time, but in a fundamental way it's the same as it's been for centuries.
> 
> ...


I also suspect that modern producers in Japan made it their personal goal to circumvent the spirit of the law, while technically still obeying the letter. Certainly feels that way with the depraved stuff that comes out of Nipland sometimes.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 20, 2020)

Secret Asshole said:


> MacArthur was responsible, but it wasn't like we were any different in 1947. Pornography was super fucking taboo back then in the US. And it wasn't so much Mac Arthur, it was basically just the feeling of the people. I mean, it doesn't seem like no big thing to just amend the constitution and remove censorship, but it doesn't really seem like there's any real political will to do that. It seems really archaic and I just don't know why they toss it. Maybe they feel its part of their culture at this point? Beats me.


It's just so weird, especially when you realize it doesn't apply to buttholes, you can see a lady's butthole, but not her vagina? 

And the CERO thing is frustrating because there are over 9000 full on hentai games and mainstream Japanese games have brought us the hottest game girls ever, but you can't blend the two? Is there really no middle ground between full on porn and simply showing a female game character topless?

It's all really archaic and in desperate need of updating. 



Kane Lives said:


> I also suspect that modern producers in Japan made it their personal goal to circumvent the spirit of the law, while technically still obeying the letter. Certainly feels that way with the depraved stuff that comes out of Nipland sometimes.



Isn't it a fact that tentacle porn was invented to circumvent the law that you couldn't show a penis?

You gotta love the irony of censorship laws only making some thing more pervy.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 20, 2020)

Secret Asshole said:


> The picture is REALLY fucking impressive:
> View attachment 1673808
> Like if you look at that video, it happens in basically a tenth of a second. This photographer, with no digital camera. I mean to get everything in focus, at that EXACT moment, and keep your cool about you, good god damn. One hell of a fucking shot. I like how Wikipedia calls the dude a socialist when he was clearly a fucking communist. I mean, I feel bad for the guy dying, but then I think:
> View attachment 1673811
> ...



People talk about changing the porn laws there all the time.

https://tw.tinf.io/OnTakahashi/status/1196500884286427136

It's not some cultural value, it's just that a lot of politicians don't want to be that guy who officially legalised porn so there's a lot of dragging of feet. There really isn't anything particularly special going on. The whole tweet chain explains it all if you care to read it.

Also Japanese culture has changed enormously over the past century. They went from a mix of constitutional monarchy under a fanatical military junta (a bit like Germany during WW1) where the army and navy refused to cooperate and assassinations were commonplace to a full constitutional monarchy post-war. The emperor stopped calling himself _chin_ for I and state Shinto disappeared. Among younger generations it's one of the least religious places in the world.

You're right that commies don't stand a chance there, but that's because of a combination of the threat of China/North Korea and domestic commies acting like a bunch of tards and burning all their public support during the cold war. The same goes for South Korea, Taiwan, India, and pretty much everywhere else in Asia that's not commie already.

Politically correct originally referred to accordance to communist doctrine, and given how big of an export market China is I would absolutely expect cartoons to be adjusted accordingly. They're cartoons, not nationalist political statements. Some cartoons might take a different viewpoint but those will block themselves out of the PRC market.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 20, 2020)

It doesn't matter. They don't make good anime anymore anyways.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 20, 2020)

It doesn't matter to me because I never thought it was any good to start with. I just wanted to clear up a myth that no one wants to change the weird porn censorship laws.


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 20, 2020)

I Love Beef said:


> We can also thank Otoya Yamaguchi for the reason why there is little of any Japanese Communist Party today, and how his actions essentially helped to show how extremist and insane communists can be when they do not have direction. After the death of Inejiro Asanuma, the Japanese Communist Party or whatever remnants there were engaged in constant terrorist tactics overseas, like how there was an assassination attempt in Italy in 1981 by a Japanese Red Party member, and essentially threw all of their credibility out of the window. Nowadays as the Chinese Communist Party and their puppets of Black Lives Matter, Antifa, and all of the actively vocal fringe groups and ultra leftists have risen, even then, Japan still remains adamant against such foreign influence because they know how much Communism cannot be trusted.


Otoya Yamaguchi killed a leader of the Japanese Socialist Party, not Japanese Communist Party, who were more moderate. The Japanese left has always been deeply divided since the Japanese Socialist Party and Japanese Community Party were both relatively moderate as far as communists go but also relatively independent from both the Soviet Union and China which meant they had tons of splits, and those who split from the mainstream Communist Party were the ones who murdered people around the world, engaged in insane struggle sessions, and did shit like hijack planes in the name of North Korea.

I'm not sure how divided the Japanese left still is. There's definitely a lot of foreign influence behind the BLM protests there and some of the Antifa/"anti-racist" groups that have popped up (one of which, the CRAC, got a big donation from Open Society Foundation/Soros money) but the Japanese Communist Party seems to have captured pretty much everyone who dislikes the centrist/center-right direction tendency in Japan minus the far-right/nationalists. That's why they get 5-10 percent of the vote (millions of votes) every single election since they're the only alternative and according to an article I read on World Socialist Website (a commie website) many of their voters don't know what communism is, don't support communism, and support them because they're an alternative for change against the major parties.


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 20, 2020)

Save the Loli said:


> Otoya Yamaguchi killed a leader of the Japanese Socialist Party, not Japanese Communist Party, who were more moderate. The Japanese left has always been deeply divided since the Japanese Socialist Party and Japanese Community Party were both relatively moderate as far as communists go but also relatively independent from both the Soviet Union and China which meant they had tons of splits, and those who split from the mainstream Communist Party were the ones who murdered people around the world, engaged in insane struggle sessions, and did shit like hijack planes in the name of North Korea.
> 
> I'm not sure how divided the Japanese left still is. There's definitely a lot of foreign influence behind the BLM protests there and some of the Antifa/"anti-racist" groups that have popped up (one of which, the CRAC, got a big donation from Open Society Foundation/Soros money) but the Japanese Communist Party seems to have captured pretty much everyone who dislikes the centrist/center-right direction tendency in Japan minus the far-right/nationalists. That's why they get 5-10 percent of the vote (millions of votes) every single election since they're the only alternative and according to an article I read on World Socialist Website (a commie website) many of their voters don't know what communism is, don't support communism, and support them because they're an alternative for change against the major parties.


You know that Inejiro was highly impressed with Maoism, and that he stirred major controversy when he wore a Mao suit back home after visiting newly Maoist regime China? I would be talking differently if he didn't incorporate Maoist or potentially even Stalinist ideas of thought post WWII.

I'm versed in knowing the difference between Socialism and Communism. Problem is, neither of those have proven to show means that help their people over periods of unjust powers wielded in harder times or when abuses and corruption begin to occur, and they share a lot of dangerously common political ground.

And yes, that is news to me. Problem is that the US will probably also be an example as to why Communism doesn't work for Japan's viewing pleasure. Japan is definitely not the 1980s powerhouse as it was years ago, and it will take a lot to remove the rigidness of the ultra right sentiment, but if they think Communism is a viable alternative, they're in for a bad time. Communism makes the Han caste system look quaint in comparison.


----------

